# Bill Gates Says 3rd Shot May Be Needed....



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 17, 2021)

to combat the new variants.  Uh huh...I saw *this* one coming! Viruses mutate..that's what they do. How many times or shots will subsequently be deemed adequate to fight all of them? 
_"The discussion now is do we just need to get a super high coverage of the current vaccine, or do we need a third dose that's just the same, or do we need a modified vaccine?" Gates told "CBS Evening News" anchor and managing editor Norah O'Donnell."
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/covid-vaccine-variants-third-shot-bill-gates/_


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 17, 2021)

Doesn't Bill Gate have money invested in the vaccine production business?


----------



## win231 (Feb 17, 2021)

Billy will buy up all the 3rd vaccines & we'll have to pay his price to get 'em.
If anyone complains about the price, he'll say, "Well, what's your life worth?"


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 17, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> Doesn't Bill Gate have money invested in the vaccine production business?


Yes to the tune of $250 million.
https://abcnews.go.com/Technology/b...announces-250-million-covid/story?id=74651890


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 17, 2021)

Bill Gates is not a biologist. I think his speculations on a third shot are no more valid than those of any other reasonably intelligent person.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 17, 2021)

Ya just knew there would be a song in this somewhere...






Take THAT, ya little COVIDs!   

Tony


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> Doesn't Bill Gate have money invested in the vaccine production business?


He sure is!


----------



## Jules (Feb 17, 2021)

Bill Gates has committed to providing funds.  The way I see it is that’s an investment for the future of mankind.  He’s giving away $$$$$ to help the world, aka charity.  He doesn’t need any more to continue being rich.  More billionaires need to be like Bill.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 17, 2021)

There is a good possibility that this virus will mutate frequently, over time, and require additional annual shots to avoid getting it again....similar to the annual Flu shots, as that illness seems to change a bit every year.  
Only time will tell.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 17, 2021)

Don M. said:


> There is a good possibility that this virus will mutate frequently, over time, and require additional annual shots to avoid getting it again....similar to the annual Flu shots, as that illness seems to change a bit every year.
> Only time will tell.


I don't have a problem with that.  I get a flu shot every year, and I'll gladly get a covid shot every year if that's what it takes.


----------



## chic (Feb 18, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> Doesn't Bill Gate have money invested in the vaccine production business?


Exactly! Yes he does. Questions answered?


----------



## Mike (Feb 18, 2021)

Over here, the consensus is that the Coronavirus will be
like the flu, requiring an annual injection, I heard "them"
discussing this last week on the radio.

Mike.


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 18, 2021)

Jules said:


> Bill Gates has committed to providing funds.  The way I see it is that’s an investment for the future of mankind.  He’s giving away $$$$$ to help the world, aka charity.  He doesn’t need any more to continue being rich.  More billionaires need to be like Bill.


I think Bill Gates has ulterior motives. I think he is involved in the world order type thing. The Elite ruling class.
Last night night he said that we should go 100% beefless by 2035 No burgers, steaks, etc. for the good of the planet.
Oh, by the way....
He has invested heavily in Beyond Meat and Impossible Meat.
Things that make you say Hmmmmm.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 18, 2021)

Bill Gates is another extremely rich boy with too much time on his hands and he makes mischief.  Someone, please give this man a job to keep him busy.


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 18, 2021)

Bill gates helping the world?


Anyone defending the Bill Gates/WHO global vaccine program needs to explain this study: Mogensen et al 2017. Prior to 2017, neither HHS nor WHO ever performed the kind of vaccinated/unvaccinated (or placebo) study necessary to ascertain if the DTP vaccine actually yields beneficial health outcomes. The DTP vaccine was discontinued in the US and western nations in the 1990s following thousands of reports of death and brain damage.

… girls vaccinated with the DTP vaccine—the flagship of Bill Gates’s GAVI/WHO African vaccine program—died at 10 times the rate of unvaccinated kids.
But Bill Gates and his surrogates, GAVI and WHO, made DTP a priority for African babies. The Danish government and Novo Nordisk Foundation commissioned this study by a team of the world’s leading experts on African vaccination. The two most prominent names, Drs. Soren Mogensen and Peter Aaby, are both vocal vaccine supporters. They were shocked when they examined years of data from a so called “natural experiment” in Guinea Bissau where 50% of children die before age five. In that west African nation, half the children were vaccinated with the DTP vaccine at three months and the other half at six months. Dr. Mogenson and his team found that girls vaccinated with the DTP vaccine died at 10 times the rate of unvaccinated kids. While the vaccinated children were protected from Diphtheria, Tetanus and Pertussis, they were far more susceptible to other deadly diseases than unvaccinated peers. The vaccine apparently compromised their immune systems.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Feb 18, 2021)

I do not have a high opinion of Bill Gates.  My opinion is based on how he acted running Microsoft, that company's actions, and my interactions with that company.  Whether or not he has investments in one thing or another or if it's not his personal investment vs his foundation, is not my consideration.  In my experience the values of the person in charge do telegraph throughout a company and I haven't seen anything thus far that has changed my opinion.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 18, 2021)

I have a very high opinion of Bill and Melinda Gates and Warren Buffett.  The latter is a founding trustee of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation and has pledged a large part of his fortune to it. 

These folks could be resting on their extraordinarily wealthy laurels (as most multi billionaires do) instead of concerning themselves with infant mortality, world health, climate change, agricultural sustainability, vaccines, and so much more.

Their foundation funds forward thinking research within the academic and corporate world including the development of beef alternatives, vaccine production and fossil-fuel energy alternatives.

@J.B Books, I can find no evidence that their foundation is using the 1980s version DTP. The documents you provided state DTP3, presumably a different formulation.

Almost all young children routinely in the developed world receive a version of diphtheria/pertussis/tetanus shots.

Not that Bill Gates needs me to defend him. *I think a lot of people hate him mostly because they ain't him.*


----------



## 911 (Feb 18, 2021)

I got my first dose this past Tuesday. Yesterday, I woke up with a sore arm and a terrible headache and not very much energy.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 18, 2021)

Don M. said:


> There is a good possibility that this virus will mutate frequently, over time, and require additional annual shots to avoid getting it again....similar to the annual Flu shots, as that illness seems to change a bit every year.
> Only time will tell.





I have read about that as well.  Even though the tuberculosis vaccine was found in the early 1920s that dreaded condtion is still around.  I was astounded to see that we still get 20,000  cases of it in the USA.  Thus, vaccines have their limitations.  In fact I read where some doctors believe use of a mask may be the norm from now on as a preventive. As for me, I'm now resolved to wearing a mask from now on.  Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 18, 2021)

Personally I don't trust the WHO. I think they are political pawns of influencers.
10% of WHO's funding comes from Bill Gates.
Sooner or later the dots will be connected.
If you control health care you control people's lives.
China and Bill Gates make interesting bedfellows.
Things that make you go Hmmmmm.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 18, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> Personally I don't trust the WHO. I think they are political pawns of influencers.
> 10% of WHO's funding comes from Bill Gates.
> Sooner or later the dots will be connected.
> If you control health care you control people's lives.
> ...


I stopped going hmmmm about conspiracy theories after a friend dove all the way down the "_9-11 was orchestrated by GW Bush, Dick Cheney and the US Govt"_ rabbit hole. 

I hardly think Bill Gates is in cahoots with the Chinese government or wants to control health care, particularly since he's mostly *giving health care away*, including his work with the WHO on eradicating polio in poor nations. 

Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 18, 2021)

911 said:


> I got my first dose this past Tuesday. Yesterday, I woke up with a sore arm and a terrible headache and not very much energy.


Since you were positive for Covid and had a rough time of it, I'm wondering if you received any cautionary advice before getting the vaccine.  A waiting period, perhaps?


----------



## Gaer (Feb 18, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> I think Bill Gates has ulterior motives. I think he is involved in the world order type thing. The Elite ruling class.
> Last night night he said that we should go 100% beefless by 2035 No burgers, steaks, etc. for the good of the planet.
> Oh, by the way....
> He has invested heavily in Beyond Meat and Impossible Meat.
> Things that make you say Hmmmmm.


I just heard he said the teaching of MATH was racist.
Then there's the MEAT thing.
hm-m-m-m!


----------



## Jules (Feb 18, 2021)

Phrases and headlines are constantly being interrupted for the benefit of someone’s purposes.  

Looking further into the latest phrase about math being racist, here’s a paragraph from the Atlantic in 2017.

https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2017/04/racist-math-education/524199/. 



> As the theory goes, with white and Asian students consistently at the top of math-achievement rankings—and black and other nonwhite students continuously trailing behind—*teachers start to expect worse performance from certain students, start to teach lower content, and start to use lower-level math instructional practices. *By contrast, white and Asian students are given the benefit of the doubt and automatically afforded the opportunity to do more sophisticated and substantive mathematics. The consequences are classrooms where Asian students not excelling in math are seen as an oddity, and black students excelling in math are seen as an outlier.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 18, 2021)

The "meat thing" is being discussed by virtually every climate scientist.  Bill Gates is far from alone in his encouragement of humans to drastically slow down the massive animal-based food industry.


----------



## Jules (Feb 18, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> I think Bill Gates has ulterior motives. I think he is involved in the world order type thing. The Elite ruling class.
> Last night night he said that we should go 100% beefless by 2035 No burgers, steaks, etc. for the good of the planet.
> Oh, by the way....
> He has invested heavily in Beyond Meat and Impossible Meat.



It was the CEO of Impossible Foods who made the statement.  He’s promoting his business. I have no desire to eat meat substitutes, but can appreciate the value of them for those who want to eat less meat.  



> The company’s CEO, Patrick Brown, has disclosed his intention to take over animal agriculture at a press briefing on Tuesday.
> 
> The Stanford biochemist announced: “We want to completely replace animals as a food production technology by 2035.”
> 
> “We are working on producing all foods that we


----------



## StarSong (Feb 19, 2021)

Jules said:


> It was the CEO of Impossible Foods who made the statement.  He’s promoting his business. I have no desire to eat meat substitutes, but can appreciate the value of them for those who want to eat less meat.


Thank you for the clarification, @Jules.


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 19, 2021)

Further …clarification.

Bill Gates believes the wealthiest countries should switch to eating “100% synthetic beef” in order to help combat climate change.

The second-richest man in the world floated his ideas to reduce greenhouse gas emissions in a new interview with MIT’s Technology Review.

“I do think all rich countries should move to 100% synthetic beef,” Gates said when asked how to cut back on methane emissions. “You can get used to the taste difference, and the claim is they’re going to make it taste even better over time. Eventually, that green premium is modest enough that you can sort of change the [behavior of] people or use regulation to totally shift the demand.”


----------



## Pepper (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 19, 2021)

I eat Gardenburgers every so often.  Has anyone eaten an Impossible or Beyond Meat burger?  The concept sort of grosses me out, I have to admit.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 19, 2021)

I think it is a very complex ecological question. Of the vast amounts of land used to graze food animals on natural growth, very little of it has the type of soil, fertility and natural water such as rainfall to grow plants suitable for human consumption. And   I don’t think the millions of people Involved  in raising food animals would easily give up their livelihood. I for one have significantly reduced my consumption of animal products and I know quite a few people who have also done so.  It I think that if the “rich countries” go to significant decrease or elimination of beef consumption, they aren’t going to be quite so rich, obvious economic impact.
I am certainly in favor of less animal consumption for humane reasons, but realistic enough to feel that there will be an economic impact.And there is still a tremendous need to reduce the amount of industrial methane discharge.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 19, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> I eat Gardenburgers every so often.  Has anyone eaten an Impossible or Beyond Meat burger?  The concept sort of grosses me out, I have to admit.


I enjoy Harvey's veggie burgers. To me, I can't taste a difference between it, and a beef burger, once it has all the toppings added.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 19, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> I eat Gardenburgers every so often.  Has anyone eaten an Impossible or Beyond Meat burger?  The concept sort of grosses me out, I have to admit.


They're actually quite tasty.  Although I prefer the Beyond burgers, the Impossibles taste very, very close to beef burgers.  I like the complexity of various veggie burgers, too.  I only eat these once a month or so though because I've lost my taste for meat-type foods.         

It seems so odd that people have aversions to veggie burgers made from grains, beans and veggies, but they have no problems with mystery meats like chicken nuggets, hot dogs, baloney, and canned products like Spam.

Most wealthy nations' citizens now eat animal protein with every meal, whether meat, dairy or eggs. Poorer nations are increasingly mirroring those habits, an unsustainable situation for our planet. 

Vilifying the messengers won't change the reality that our planet's health is in peril.


----------



## 911 (Feb 22, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Since you were positive for Covid and had a rough time of it, I'm wondering if you received any cautionary advice before getting the vaccine.  A waiting period, perhaps?


Before I was sent to the table where my nurse was waiting, I had to answer some questions, one being, "Did you have a positive COVID test?" I told them yes and they just asked when and I told them on 12/3. I then asked if that was important and the nurse told me that I had to be at least 30 days out, which I was. I told her that I thought that I had read online that the waiting period was 90 days and she said, she hadn't been told that. So, I was given the injection.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 22, 2021)

I apologize for not reading any of these posts.  Since Bill Gates is neither a doctor, virologist, neurologist or scientist; he doesn't have a real knowledge or experential platform to speak from.  The fact that he's a wealthy media darling who got lucky when he sold an OS to IBM at a time when PCs were on the rise does not give him any real med street cred.  That's my $0.02 on the subject.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 22, 2021)

911 said:


> Before I was sent to the table where my nurse was waiting, I had to answer some questions, one being, "Did you have a positive COVID test?" I told them yes and they just asked when and I told them on 12/3. I then asked if that was important and the nurse told me that I had to be at least 30 days out, which I was. I told her that I thought that I had read online that the waiting period was 90 days and she said, she hadn't been told that. So, I was given the injection.


I become symptomatic with Covid on December 4...I should wait 90 days?   Actually, if so then just waiting for the availability of the vaccine will take care of that.  My health care provider(Kaiser Permanente) sends regular email update on the vaccine availibility, and so far because of limited supply I wouldn't be eligible for another couple weeks.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 22, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I become symptomatic with Covid on December 4...I should wait 90 days?   Actually, if so then just waiting for the availability of the vaccine will take care of that.  My health care provider(Kaiser Permanente) sends regular email update on the vaccine availibility, and so far because of limited supply I wouldn't be eligible for another couple weeks.


Kaiser (So Cal) sent an email to hubby and me that vaccines are available to 65 & older.  Hubby went on yesterday and got an appointment for this Friday.  Since I'm still suffering with post-Covid symptoms, I'll wait a bit before further burdening my immune system with the vaccine.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 22, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Kaiser (So Cal) sent an email to hubby and me that vaccines are available to 65 & older.  Hubby went on yesterday and got an appointment for this Friday.  Since I'm still suffering with post-Covid symptoms, I'll wait a bit before further burdening my immune system with the vaccine.


I haven't gotten that one yet, just got a Kaiser email on the benefits of fiber...


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2021)

Bill and Melinda Gates are doing more to combat disease and improve living conditions throughout the world than anyone else I have ever heard of. They give away millions of dollars every year, with no benefit to themselves. For one thing, they are trying to eradicate malaria from the world. And they are certainly trying to get the Covid vaccine to everybody who is able to take it.

Good grief, what could possibly be the reason for these comments about two fine people who are trying to use their wealth to help mankind? They should be thanked a thousand times over!


----------



## rgp (Feb 22, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I apologize for not reading any of these posts.  Since Bill Gates is neither a doctor, virologist, neurologist or scientist; he doesn't have a real knowledge or experential platform to speak from.  The fact that he's a wealthy media darling who got lucky when he sold an OS to IBM at a time when PCs were on the rise does not give him any real med street cred.  That's my $0.02 on the subject.




 I agree here. 

While I thank him for his $$ contribution , I prefer he keep his {ahem, medical opinion/advise] to himself.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 22, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Bill and Melinda Gates are doing more to combat disease and improve living conditions throughout the world than anyone else I have ever heard of. They give away millions of dollars every year, with no benefit to themselves. For one thing, they are trying to eradicate malaria from the world. And they are certainly trying to get the Covid vaccine to everybody who is able to take it.
> 
> Good grief, what could possibly be the reason for these comments about two fine people who are trying to use their wealth to help mankind? They should be thanked a thousand times over!


Appreciating what people do and taking medical advice from them are two different things.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 22, 2021)

Bill Gates should just tend to giving his money to charitable causes and not meddle in disciplines of which he has only peripheral knowledge.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 22, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Bill Gates should just tend to giving his money to charitable causes and not meddle in disciplines of which he has only peripheral knowledge.


Yes, a truly smart man is aware of what he doesn't know and is loathe to overstep the boundaries of his knowledge and experience.  Too many people have no clue as to what they don't know.


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 22, 2021)

Gates has ulterior motives disguised as "helping" mankind.

In the end his plan is to be on top.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 23, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Bill Gates should just tend to giving his money to charitable causes and not meddle in disciplines of which he has only peripheral knowledge.


What makes you think his knowledge is merely peripheral?  He makes it his business to be well informed, to consult with experts and to learn all he can about a given matter. He reads at least a book a day, dry non-fiction tomes with endless statistical analyses of whatever issue he's addressing.  

Why people love to hate him is beyond me. I can't comment on his running of Microsoft, but that's been in his rear view mirror for a very long time anyway. 

What might be his nefarious motives to eradicate Malaria from the planet? To sell programming to people so poor they can't afford mosquito nets? Why vaccinate those who can't even afford a bicycle? At 65 years old already, how much more wealth and influence will he gain from these acts? And why would he bother? 

Bill Gates wants to be on top? Ummm.... he already was on top (wealthiest person on the planet until Jeff Bezos passed him in 2017) but decided to start using his wealth, influence, intellect and insatiable intellectual curiosity to benefit those in the most dire need. 

You don't see Jeff Bezos, Elon Musk or Mark Zuckerberg donating money by the billions. 

It would be a far better world if more extremely wealthy people followed his example of how to redistribute their wealth for the benefit of mankind.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2021)

> Why people love to hate him is beyond me. I



Sounds a lot like plain old envy to me, Starsong. People love to hate the rich. They could be pure angels, people are gonna hate them anyway.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 23, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Sounds a lot like plain old envy to me, Starsong. People love to hate the rich. They could be pure angels, people are gonna hate them anyway.


Agreed, not to mention the highly accomplished.


----------



## rgp (Feb 23, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Sounds a lot like plain old envy to me, Starsong. People love to hate the rich. They could be pure angels, people are gonna hate them anyway.




 I don't recall anyone saying that they hate Mr. Gates ...... Only that they would prefer he not voice medical opinion/advise. And if he does, they would likely pay no attention to it.


----------



## rgp (Feb 23, 2021)

StarSong said:


> What makes you think his knowledge is merely peripheral?  He makes it his business to be well informed, to consult with experts and to learn all he can about a given matter. He reads at least a book a day, dry non-fiction tomes with endless statistical analyses of whatever issue he's addressing.
> 
> Why people love to hate him is beyond me. I can't comment on his running of Microsoft, but that's been in his rear view mirror for a very long time anyway.
> 
> ...




  Isn't Bezos, ... Amazon ? Have you never seen the ad on TV that states they [Amazon] are flying all sorts of things, food, medicine, etc,  too millions around the world?

Is that not also extreme generosity ?


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 23, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Sounds a lot like plain old envy to me, Starsong. People love to hate the rich. They could be pure angels, people are gonna hate them anyway.


I don't dislike or like anybody because they are rich. To imply such is just false.
There are plenty of wealthy people I admire and plenty I don't.
It has to do with the person, their beliefs and agenda.
All I am saying is that people are star struck with Gates and cannot see beneath the covers.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 24, 2021)

Exactly what do you think are his beliefs and agenda by attempting to wipe out malaria and vaccinating poor children against polio and measles?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 24, 2021)

rgp said:


> Isn't Bezos, ... Amazon ? Have you never seen the ad on TV that states they [Amazon] are flying all sorts of things, food, medicine, etc,  too millions around the world?
> 
> Is that not also extreme generosity ?


Yes, it would be.  I don't watch TV commercials so I must have missed this.  My apologies to Mr. Bezos if he's been spreading his wealth around to those in need.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 24, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Kaiser (So Cal) sent an email to hubby and me that vaccines are available to 65 & older.  Hubby went on yesterday and got an appointment for this Friday.  Since I'm still suffering with post-Covid symptoms, I'll wait a bit before further burdening my immune system with the vaccine.


OK, we finally got word we're eligible for the vaccine, both wife and I scheduled for March 16th.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 24, 2021)

...about Bill Gates:     I think Gates is trying to do good, which is why he's villainized by certain political factions.    That said, I'm certainly no fan of his, never liked anything about Microsoft products, and certainly recognize the cutthroat & thieving business practices from back in the day.     But, if he can redeem his mortal soul by working for the benefit of mankind, then I won't judge.


----------

